# Elimitrax



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Anybody ever tried these out???? I just bought a pair and am looking forward to see if they work.

I've had deer come across my path before and always seem to be more cautious, these are suppose to eliminate that, hopefully.

I usually use a cover scent (fox piss) or scent elmination on my boots (not rubber) and they still seem to have a sense that something isn't right.

Just thought I'd throw this out there and see if anyone has used these, thanks

Todd


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I have a pair. My son gave them to me for X-Mas. They are really warm if you have to walk very far in the early season when the temps are higher. I use the regular rubber knee boots when I'm not wearing the Elimitrax.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't have anything on the boots, but for using cover scents on boots I do. Try using **** urine, I use it every year and have taken deer that seemed to sense nothing out of place. I have had many follow the exact same trail i used to go to my stand.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Mossy, whenever I put the fox piss on my boots (last year) the does would usually have their head down the whole time on my trail that I walked in on, smelling it and looking up every 10 feet. So they weren't really scared of it, but they weren't acting like everything was allright.

Now I can't really think of a time when a buck walked down my trail that I was on and smelled it, usually when I seen bucks they came from a different way, or else I couldn't see them until they were right around my shooting lane.

Hopefully these elmitrax solve all that and makes it look like nothing was ever there :beer:

we'll see inabout a month and a half : )


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Tator, good luck with the boots. like I said I use ****, fox is a cranivore just like coyote, bobcat, or wolf, therefore more threatening. The **** is an omnivore and no threat, that why I use it. Again good luck this season.
:sniper: :sniper: :beer:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Tator,
I agree with mossy512, what did you decide on? Have you been out yet? :sniper:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Well I bought the elimitrax, been out hanging/scouting with them on. So I won't need to use a cover scent with them, they are suppose to elimate anything from toe to crotch. We'll see opening day, I gotta walk through a pretty good area to get to my stand, where deer will definately come upon my path in. we'll see what happens

man am I pumped for opener, more ever in my life. Seen a couple nice bruisers that I'd like to have mounted on the wall, time will tell.....I'm sure I"ll still be out in December, lookin for the big one :lol:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

> they are suppose to elimate anything from toe to crotch.


 



> We'll see opening day, I gotta walk through a pretty good area to get to my stand, where deer will definately come upon my path in. we'll see what happens


You're getting me stoked! Good luck to you!


----------

